# Torrent that links to GBATemp, is this OK?



## Endogene (Dec 11, 2008)

I just stumbled upon a torrent site with Tatsunoku vs capcom and i appreciate the uploader for uploading it but the description does not look like something GBATemp would be ok with... Anyway that is my guess. Since GBATemp does not links to torrents is it ok to link torrent to GBATemp? 

Here is the description of the topic:

Tatsunoko_vs_Capcom_Cross_Generation_of_Heroes[JAP]
Torrent made by DieForIt
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=116966


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 11, 2008)

As long as this site has no torrent links or illegal files I don't see the problem.  I've seen many many torrents across the net with links to this place.

Of course if DieForIt wants to advertise the fact that he shares illegal files around the net, that's his lookout.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't see any link to GBAtemp though, just his name.


----------



## dice (Dec 11, 2008)

in the description he put the link that takes users to his profile page on the site.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 11, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> in the description he put the link that takes users to his profile page on the site.
> CODETatsunoko_vs_Capcom_Cross_Generation_of_Heroes[JAP]
> Torrent made by DieForIt


That's all it says here... I don't think I can put a link... Torrents aren't allowed on GBAtemp, right?


----------



## dice (Dec 11, 2008)

yup, if people were desperate enough to find it I'm sure they would be able to easily.


----------

